# clown makeup ideas



## Living DeadGirl (Oct 7, 2009)

My husband and I went as scary clowns last year. Here's a few pics of what we did:


View attachment 6925


View attachment 6926










View attachment 6928


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Watch Killer Clowns from Outer Space or Stephen King's It.

Also, check prosthetic makeup suppliers like the Scream Team or FX Faces, they usually have a few clown-oriented pieces.

Best bet? Type "Scary clowns" into youtube.


----------



## LordMoe (Aug 28, 2009)

good god Living DeadGirl, that scared the hell out of me. Great costume. Love the second picture too. Cute and scary, lol


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks freaking cool. You guys look good! Where did you get the teeth from?


----------

